# Muzzle key input causing noise



## Gbiggs1986 (Apr 16, 2020)

Everything appears to be working on my muzzle except when I turn the pedal off I get a lot of noise( I’m not being funny I know this is a noise gate) it’s very noisy. When I disconnect the key input the noise goes away. When the pedal is engaged it works as it should and everything is dead quiet.


----------



## Gbiggs1986 (Apr 16, 2020)

I pulled the key input from the enclosure and sure enough everything works key input no longer causing noise when I disengage pedal. So for some reason when I remove the ground from the key input the noise goes away.


----------



## Robert (Apr 16, 2020)

You have a ground loop.    You need an insulated jack for the Key and omit the Sleeve connection.


----------



## Gbiggs1986 (Apr 16, 2020)

Robert said:


> You have a ground loop.    You need an insulated jack for the Key and omit the Sleeve connection.


I don’t have the sleeve connected. I used a neutrik switch tip jack. Is this jack from tayda insulated? https://www.taydaelectronics.com/6-35mm-1-4-stereo-phone-jack.html


----------



## Robert (Apr 16, 2020)

No, the metal sleeve of the jack is making the connection to ground via the enclosure whether you have it wired or not.

You need a jack with a plastic sleeve, something like this:








						6.35mm 1/4" Stereo Insulated Unswitched Socket Jack Solder Lugs
					

Get It Fast - Same Day Shipping




					www.taydaelectronics.com
				




The product description incorrectly calls it unswitched, but it is switched.


----------



## Gbiggs1986 (Apr 17, 2020)

Robert said:


> No, the metal sleeve of the jack is making the connection to ground via the enclosure whether you have it wired or not.
> 
> You need a jack with a plastic sleeve, something like this:
> 
> ...


Thanks! I figured it was from the enclosure. I put some electrical tape on both sides and in the hole and it works just fine. I’m going to source a couple nylon washers instead of using a plastic jack.


----------

